# [SOLVED] New system Build



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Components:*

*
Case: Antec 900
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Motherboard: ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

*New* Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

Memory: Kingston HyperX 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 
URL: Kingston HyperX 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

Graphics card: XFX PVT88PYDF4 GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252

CD/DVD ROM: LITE-ON Combo Black IDE Model 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106082

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148230

Operating system: Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD 
URL:

Powersupply:
URL:

OTHER:

Monitor:*


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Sorry, my powersupply is the OCZ gameZtream 700W.
My monitor is an ACER 20in widescreen.

And i have a mouse, keyboard, AS-5, and a pci slot fan on my wishlist.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New system Build*

check the m/b supports pcie 2,i don't think asus added support before the x38


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Alright, thanks, but can you suggest a MB that supports it anyway, around the same price range.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Well since i cant decide, should i go with the either the:

E6750 and an 8800GTS(double slot-good cooling)

OR

E6850 and a 8800GT(single slot)

OR 

E8400/8500 and a 8800GT(single slot)

Also, im not sure if i should get the E8400 or E8500.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

8500 and 8800GT.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Yay thanks, but do you know anywhere where the E8500 is sold?

ALSO, is the E8500 worth the extra $60+ over the E8400? Its only a .16GHz speed boost.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

no not really that can very easly be overclocked out of the 8400 or stock speed its still very fast


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

I have about $50 left in my budget.


_
Components:


Case: Antec 900
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021

Motherboard: ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131225

*New* Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037

Memory: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 
URL:http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820231098

Graphics card: XFX PVT88PYDF4 GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150252

CD/DVD ROM: LITE-ON Combo Black IDE Model 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106082

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148230

Operating system: Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD 

Powersupply:OCZ GameXstream 700W PSU
URL: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817341002

OTHER:
AS-5 thermal compound
Mouse and keyboard
PCI slot cooling fan

Monitor: ACER 20in widescreen monitor
URL: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824009108
_

IS there anything else i need? or any suggestions?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

looks good to go.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Thanks, anything else?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

Nope:grin:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

So if i order this, this will be all i need to build it?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

Yeah, Thats all you need.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

oh and a screw driver but you should have one lol


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Lol thanks. Ill come back and tell how it goes.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

How does this look?


Case: Antec 900
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021

Motherboard: ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131225

*New* Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037

Memory: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C4 - Retail

Graphics card: EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 


CD/DVD ROM: SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM 

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 


Operating system: Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD 

Powersupply:OCZ GameXstream 700W


OTHER:
Arctic silver 5 
pci-slot fan
antistatic wriststrap
mouse/keyboard combo

Monitor: ACER 20IN widescreen


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

Looks good, Nothing missing from your list and all the parts look fine.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

How is this motherboard compared with that ASUS

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2959594&CatId=1533


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: New system Build*

personally I would take the asus board


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Ok, is it compatable with everything? Someone said above it may not support PCI-E 2.0.

BTW long time no see black.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: New system Build*

You are also correct that that board does not support PCI-E 2 but from what i have read PCI-E 2 hardware is backwards compatable with PCI-E.

If you want PCI-E 2 you will have to go to the X38 chipset and a board like this

*ASUS P5E LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131219


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Which eats my budget alive. also explain backwards compatable please.

Is it also true that PCI-E 2.0 operates at x32 speeds?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Well i managed to fit it in, by downgrading memory and the hard drive.(i can work with 160GB for now.

How does this look?

_SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM 


Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 


Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

Acer AL2016WBbd Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 


EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 


Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 


Rosewill RTK-001 Premium Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail 
Item #: N82E16899261001 


ASUS P5E LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 



Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail 


Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 


Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail 
_


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

missing psu


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

_OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail _

must have accidentally erased it. but thanks.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

Ok looks good to go. Enjoy.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: New system Build*

Backwards compatable means that you can use a PCI-E 2 card in a PCI-E slot and the card will run at normal PCI-E speeds, much the same as using a SATA 2 hard drive in a SATA 1 slot

It may just be early and i just woke up but i also do not see the new ram you selected listed either


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Wow im slow, 

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ - Retail 

it was on there i just somehow overlooked it.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

But if you use a pci-e 2 card in a pci-e 2 slot it runs at x32 speeds right?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

PCIe 2.0 doubles the bus standard's bandwidth from 2.5 Gbit/s to 5 Gbit/s, meaning a x32 connector can transfer data at up to 16 GB/s in each direction.


----------



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

I'm building a new computer and basically would like some advice on what mobo/processor/memory/graphics card combination I should start with. 

* 1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?*
I have budgeted $1000-1500 total excluding the parts I am recycling from the current system and excluding monitors. Whether I spend $1000 or $1500 depends on whether I am getting value on performance improvements above $1000. If my budget expectations are not realistic, it would be good to know that, too.

* 2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?*
I'm without prejudice in this area given informed advice. It should be driven by cost/performance. My basic stance would be to start with an Intel components because my current system is and i am ignorant of the quality of alternatives.

* 3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?*
Yes. I will be using 3d-CAD (Solidworks) extensively on a dual monitor system with Word, Excel, Outlook etc. while streaming music or videos. 

* 4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?*
I'm an infrequent gamer, but when I play, I go whole hog. The system should handle the newest games.

* 5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?*
Yes on calculations. No on media encoding.

* 6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?*
No way.

* 7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?*
I will recycle 2 relatively new Seagate Barracuda drives, I forget the size but they are sufficient. I store mainly pictures.

* 8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?*
No.

* 9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?*
I will run Windows XP.

* 10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?*
Another goal is to rig for ultra quiet on a medium tower, so if you know any good quiet cases, feel free to mention it.

* 11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?*
Don't worry about this stuff.
*
12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?*
Yes. I'll be recycling:
2 Seagate Barracuda hard drives (relatively new)
1 relatively new SATA DVD read/write
1 600W Seasonic power supply 

* 13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?*
I'll recycle my current 17inch monitor and buy another high-end monitor, not sure which one. 

* 14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?*
I've bought stuff at newegg.com but have no prejudices.

* 15. Location: What country do you live in?*
The San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

XFX nForce 680i LT SLI Motherboard CPU Bundle - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor 2.40GHz OEM, Corsair TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 Memory (2 x 1024MB)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3557020&Sku=MCM-680ILT-Q6600A

2x EVGA GeForce 8800 GT Video Card - 512MB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV, Video Card
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3538922&Sku=E145-8832

PowerUp AK-07 Black ATX Mid-T Case with Front USB and Audio Ports and Built-in Temperature Display
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2078839&Sku=TC3J-4505

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 Sound Card
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3334003&Sku=A452-1008

Logitech EX110 Cordless Keyboard and Mouse
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1543169&CatId=1482

Since you're planning on spending that much, you may as well get some "extravagent" parts, like the soundcard and the SLI'd video. Total is $1149.92 excluding shipping, handling, and taxes.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

OOH thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

I would avoid the XFX boards in favor of higher quality (and newer) options such as the Asus P5N-T:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3536897&sku=A455-2804

To be honest I think you will be pushing that Seasonic power supply just a little with the dual graphics cards. Additionally, consider if the dual graphics cards are really worth it if you will only be "occasionally" gaming. One 8800GTS would be sufficient IMO because it is plenty powerful. Just consider that cost/benefit ratio.

Creative X-Fi sub-vendors.  Nice find on the sound card Beefers. ray:

I agree that a Q6600 Quad is in order, but with the OEM you chose you will need a heatsink. I would get a boxed processor and then a good third party heatsink with an effective mounting system.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127377&CatId=493
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2905631&CatId=2758

And RAM:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2206874&Sku=C13-2022


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Not sure if this will work but here is my build:

http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=7224532


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

nice build


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: New system Build*

well the PCI-e has a transfer speed of 250mb/s per lane so 16X is 4GB/s
PCI-E 2 has a 500mb/s transfer rate per lane so a 16X slot has 8GB/s


----------



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

Thanks, I repost a complete build a bit later...If I go with one graphics card, it sounds like the Seasonics power supply would be okay (it is actually 650W not 600W after checking).


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

yes it would be


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

650W should be ok for sli, as long as the other parts you're getting isn't too high-end, and you're not planning on overclocking, or installing any fancy light/fan designs, etc.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Need a good Mobo/Processor "team"*

My budget is $460 for a mobo and processor help.

I will be using the computer for gaming.


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Need a good Mobo/Processor "team"*

The new Intel E8400 is amazing for gaming, and has great overclocking potential. Newegg ran out, but you can probably find it at any number of other retailers. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

The motherboard you get really depends on what features you need or want. This one looks like it would satisfy the average gamer, if you choose the processor I suggested. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059


----------



## kamakazidreamer (Feb 1, 2008)

*looking to build a new gaming rig*

okay i dont have enough time to post what ive looked at so far i will do that ASAP i get the time though (my apologies) but i have a spending limit of literally 200bucks.

from the looks of what research ive done i can possible get a pretty good machine out of 200-245 bucks. but im stuck on a MB. im not really sure what is a good one that will let me have to at least the closest updated graphics card, memory, processor, ect. and run fine for again my price range. so i was wondering does anyone know of a good site or a name of a motherboard that will help me out and after being build with my price range, let me play the latest games?

thnx a lot in advanced


----------



## Red_X_ (Jan 13, 2008)

*Another New Machine*

Well got my new rig. ^_^ Love it.

Now for my secondary - friends over rig.

Here is what I have selected: I assume all this will function fine. And i'm trying to keep it under 900(cap) is my limit. Any suggestions? Concerns?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135145 - DVD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166004 - Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262 - HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130286 - Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125 - Artic Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131013 - MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256035 - Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194 - AMD Proc
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145177 - RAM

Again: Any suggestions? Or problems?


----------



## dimpils666 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: looking to build a new gaming rig*

LOL u want to build a gaming Comp for 200-300 bucks.. Goodluck...???what graphic card do u have already... What Processor do u have already.. What do u have for Memory Already.... Let me know what u have and i'll let u know what u can do or have for a honest buck!!!!! Where are u located (country)!!!!!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: looking to build a new gaming rig*

Sorry but you are not going to have much luck. Do you have any recycled components? I will try to help but you probably wont have any luck. Emachines go for over that now.


----------



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

I am going with this basically as suggested, with a single graphics card (will add a second later if needed) and doubling up on the RAM. 

S457-1116 :: Masscool 8WA741 / Socket 775 / Copper Core/Heatpipes / CPU Cooling Fan (1.2 lbs)

[URL="http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2078839&sku=TC3J-4505"]TC3J-4505 :: PowerUp AK-07 Black ATX Mid-T Case with Front USB and Audio Ports and Built-in Temperature Display (15.35 lbs)

E145-8832 :: EVGA GeForce 8800 GT Video Card - 512MB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV, Video Card (1 lbs)

C13-2022 :: Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz E.P.P. Memory (2 x 1024) (0.4 lbs)

A452-1008 :: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 Sound Card (1.8 lbs)

CP1-DUO-Q6600 :: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor BX80562Q6600 - 2.40GHz, 8MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB, Kentsfield, Quad-Core, Retail, Socket 775, Processor with Fan (1.35 lbs)

A455-2804 :: Asus P5N-T Deluxe Motherboard - NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI, Socket 775, ATX, Audio, PCI Express 2.0, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0, Firewire, eSATA, RAID (5.35 lbs)


I'm also considering this monitor. Does anyone have final comments about the build or about the monitor before I break out the plastic?

ViewSonic VX2240w 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor with DCR - 2ms, 1000:1(4000:1DC), WSXGA+ 1680x1050, DVI, VGA, LCD Monitor


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

monitor sounds good. a good alternative, if you're considering one, would be samsung. Ask them to display some stuff in the store demo (if you're shopping at a store), both graphics and text, and compare several to your liking.

also: is the CPU really a whole pound?? and the sound card? they seem to exaggerate the weight of the contents... be careful you're not paying too much for shipping.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Another New Machine*

I would go for the 8800GT 256MB for a few $$ more.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Compatability issue: Motherboard does not support the E8400, what should i get then? I had $460 in the MB and CPU so whatever cant be over that but can be less 


```
[b]CASE: [/b]1   Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$119.99  

[b]OTHER: [/b]1   Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail 
$3.99  

[b]MAINBOARD: [/b]1   ASUS P5E LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$229.99  

[b]GRAPHICS CARD: [/b]1   EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
$239.99  

[b]POWER SUPPLY UNIT: [/b]1   OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail 
$129.99  

[b]PROCESSOR: [/b]1   Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail 
[u]Out Of Stock
ETA: 2/11/2008 10:27:00 AM [/u] 
$229.99  

[b]RAM: [/b]1   G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ - Retail 
$46.99  

[b]HARD DRIVE: [/b]1   Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
$49.99  

[b]MONITOR: [/b]1   Acer AL2016WBbd Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
$179.99  

[b]DVD-DRIVE: [/b]1   SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM 
$29.99  

[b]OPERATING SYSTEM:[/b] 1   Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 
$109.99 

[b]OTHER:[/b] 1   Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
$5.99     

[b]OTHER:[/b] 1   Rosewill RTK-001 Premium Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail 
$3.99
```
*SUBTOTAL: $1,380.87 + $30 -/+ for shipping.*


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131219


yes it does, look at the last review.



> Tech Level: high - Ownership: 1 month to 1 year
> 
> Pros: My new e8400 runs at 4ghz on 1.30 vcore, air cooled, stable 24/7. using 2 gb of the G.Skill ram on sale here for $46 also.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Ive looked at the reviews they say it doesnt, and you have to flash something or something for it to work, im new to the computer world (im only 15). All i have done with computers is I am taking several Java programming classes. But anyway, that CPU will work?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

If it does not you have to flash the bios


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

How hard is that? BTW nice avatar. And i know Newegg is out of stock of these and i dont want to order from Tigerdirect because it would be $229.99 + Shipping 3-7 days for $12.49 + Tax because i live in North Carolina for $15.52 more... Newegg would have the better deal because it would only be like $3 bucks to ship it with my whole order and thats it, no tax or anything.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

If you are going to SLI dual 8800 i would recommend a 750W+ powersupply. The OCZ gameXstream 700W would probably to fine too though.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New system Build*

IMHO that X38 board is Wayyyyyyy over priced


the asus board you had was plenty of board for a serious gamer / especially with the 8800GT


but your call; the PCI 2.0 spec sure sounds fast; but in real world gaming you wont see it


and flashing the bios is very easy and all covered in the motherboard manual



personally I would have stuck with the fastest DDR2-800 memory I could find two gig matched pair kit (2 x one gig sticks) 

and also 2 x 512 mb sticks of same ram >>>> then you would have 3 gigs of top shelf ram

like the corsair XMS DDR2-800 with timings of 4-4-4-12 

I would not go full boat on a super expensive motherboard then feed it bargain ram


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Well what would you say linderman? Drop back to that $130 MB and upgrade to the GTS? or keep it like it is?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New system Build*

8800GT is faster than the GTS >>>>> unless you are talking the new revised GTS ???????


yes I would go back to the first asus board you had selected


the X38 doesnt overclock as well as the P35 either :upset:


I jsut dont see the X38 or the X48 making much of a splash >>>>> they dont really offer any performance that cant be had for alot less $$$$

hell; the X38 never got off the ground and they were talking the X48 replacing it ! man did that ever torque off asus and gigabyte thats why the X38 got crippled, why bother tweaking bios if its gonna be obsolete before you can open the box


ifs its gonna be obsolete >>>>> then hell, it should be affordable !


but the motherboard manufacturers figure; if there is a small group of people crazy enough to buy DDR3 ram then why not soak them $$$$$$ with a crazy priced board !


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: New system Build*

Hehe i was talking about the G92 GT and GTS. But is the extra $$ worth it for the GTS and is there something else i could spend the cash on to upgrade?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New system Build*

I would rather have two Western digital 320gig sata drives with 16mb cache and the motherboard you listed with high performance ram


then I would to have that X38 board, 160gig single hard drive / and cheaper memory that cant be overclocked to the potential of the board 


thats not a hard choice


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New system Build*

my choice *G92 GT *for the money


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New system Build*

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1237/nvidia_g92_overclocked_gt_vs_gts_512/index.html


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Another New Machine*

i agree with jtsou,
go 8800gt, its nearly twice as powerful, but if your still bent on 8600, go cheaper mabye?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Another New Machine*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133205
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131142
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117129
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220293
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135145
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256035
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835124016


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Another New Machine*

now, this arrives at $1070, over limit, but if you sub out the power supply for somthing like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817226001

and the ram now i think u only need somthing like this (why did i say $130 ram?): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211174

then it arrives at....:$892.92 :]


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Another New Machine*

awwww crap... thats without case... i think for a sec....

k got it, 

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822210002
DVD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106247
Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144042


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Another New Machine*

now its only $900.91


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need mobo/processor advice for new build*

Also look at the Thermaltake Toughpower 700W. If its an 8800GTX you will be doing SLi with you should look at an 800W - 850W unit but if its the 8800GT then you will only need around 700W to 750W depending on your CPU (if you are using a quad core then you should get the extra 50W).


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Another New Machine*

this thing will freekin blow the sox of lots of computers and its in budget

so the full list is:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106247-DVD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144042-Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822210002-HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822210002-Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835124016-liquid cooling
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131142-MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817226001-Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117129-Proc
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211174-RAM

this should work and own!!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Another New Machine*

At least get this for a power supply (it has a very nice rebate atm) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: New system Build*

Your links don't work.


----------

